# Are zombie bees in your neighborhood?



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

http://www.accuweather.com/en/features/trend/are_zombie_bees_infiltrating_y/52420886



> Update Sept. 11, 2015: ZomBee Watch, a citizen science project, reported on September 1, 2015 that one of its participants, Joseph Naughton, discovered and captured a honey bee parasitized by the zombie fly Apocephalus borealis on his porch in New York.
> 
> This is the first record of A. borealis parasitizing honey bees in New York State, and the third in the eastern U.S. ZomBee Watch said the discoveries raise concern about the possibility that there are honey bees infected by the zombie fly present in hives throughout New England and the Mid-Atlantic states.
> 
> ...



More info and photo at the link...




.


----------



## londov7 (Jun 23, 2015)

That's the creepiest thing I've ever heard!


----------



## wannabfarmer (Jun 30, 2015)

Lol wow makes you think if zombie people could happen. I remember going on I thi m k it was the cdc website and they had a protocol for zombies. Then recently took it down and said they were joking...uh huh rrriiigghhht. Very creepy


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Is this because of the poison that is being sprayed on OUR FOOD CROPS that are causing this malfunction in the bees?


----------



## wannabfarmer (Jun 30, 2015)

Lol wooowwww remo v e your stick and have a good day.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

I think the word "zombie" is used because the parasite changes the behavior of the bee. Instead of bringing back pollen it flies off and dies.


----------

